# **Heads Up



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:w00t: I am guessing this was caused by the forum changes.....!! I was going through the new options on my Control page and discovered 6 of my favorite people were listed on the "Block" option!! :angry: That is really upsetting to me. I hope none of you received some sort of 'message' saying you've been "Blocked"! :smhelp: I've fixed it, but feel terrible that it was there. :smcry: 
I suggest you all go to through all the options on the control page and make sure everything is the way you want it. There are a lot more than before, at least if you are a SMC paid member--don't know about regular members.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> :w00t: I am guessing this was caused by the forum changes.....!! I was going through the new options on my Control page and discovered 6 of my favorite people were listed on the "Block" option!! :angry: That is really upsetting to me. I hope none of you received some sort of 'message' saying you've been "Blocked"! :smhelp: I've fixed it, but feel terrible that it was there. :smcry:
> I suggest you all go to through all the options on the control page and make sure everything is the way you want it. There are a lot more than before, at least if you are a SMC paid member--don't know about regular members.[/B]



Dee ~ I've never blocked anyone before. Where do you see the blocked list? I can't find it :brownbag:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank you for discovering this issue. When I went through my control panel options, I found that one of my favorite people was blocked and I had never blocked anyone. I wonder how many others have been affected.

Pat


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, I checked & had 2 members blocked also. I've never ever blocked anyone.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Can anyone please tell me how to un block someone? I have never blocked anyone either and now I have several who are blocked and don't have a clue how to reverse this.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up! I had three blocked that I never blocked. :blink: I deleted them from the blocked list. They were ones that were previously set in my friends list. Must be a little kink in the new system. Thanks again!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hellllloooooooo, where is the list?? ~ LOL


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Thanks for the heads up! I had three blocked that I never blocked. :blink: I deleted them from the blocked list. They were ones that were previously set in my friends list. Must be a little kink in the new system. Thanks again!! :thumbsup:[/B]


I checked and didn't have anyone blocked. But I've never had anyone in my friends list either--because I don't know what you use that for!! LOL! Can someone explain the friends list too?


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. It appears anyone who was a friend is now on the blcoked list :shocked:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry :biggrin: Under Messenger in your control where it says PM Block list-



> Hellllloooooooo, where is the list?? ~ LOL[/B]


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:shocked: Yikes I checked mine and it has my sister Zsazsasmom blocked LOL ..Hmm how do u change it?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Dee. I've never blocked anyone's pm either, but I went to look at my pm block list and saw there was one person there. It was also one of the people I added to the friends list.
Angelsmom: just click the delete button next to the name and it will be taken off.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

In mine it had a place to click delete.



> :shocked: Yikes I checked mine and it has my sister Zsazsasmom blocked LOL ..Hmm how do u change it?[/B]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I had that happen in mine too. It was before the server change though. Guess who it blocked? Joe! LOL!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hee! What did Joe ever do to you? :smrofl: 


> I had that happen in mine too. It was before the server change though. Guess who it blocked? Joe! LOL![/B]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep - thanks for that ... I had recently just added Sparkey and Snowy and there they were ... both Max's favourite Malts sitting there in the blocked list.

Sorry guys - but you have been removed from the "BLOCK" ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's what mine showed. I pulled up "PM Block List" and these showed up. But they say "Message Allowed). Why are they on the block list, but don't seem to be blocked??

*Bonnie's Mommie* [ Edit ] :: [ Delete ] ( Message Allow )*Bridge* [ Edit ] :: [ Delete ] ( Message Allow )*Char-Luv-4-Maltese* [ Edit ] :: [ Delete ] ( Message Allow )*CHARLOTTE B* [ Edit ] :: [ Delete ] ( Message Allow )*chloeandj* [ Edit ] :: [ Delete ] ( Message Allow )*CindyPham* [ Edit ] :: [ Delete ] ( Message Allow )*Dr.Jaimie* [ Edit ] :: [ Delete ] ( Message Allow )*IamMomtoMissy* [ Edit ] :: [ Delete ] ( Message Allow )*Joe* [ Edit ] :: [ Delete ] ( Message Allow )*Kallie/Catcher's Mom* [ Edit ] :: [ Delete ] ( Message Allow )*LadysMom* [ Edit ] :: [ Delete ] ( Message Allow )*lovemyboys* [ Edit ] :: [ Delete ] ( Message Allow )*mee* [ Edit ] :: [ Delete ] ( Message Allow )*paris* [ Edit ] :: [ Delete ] ( Message Allow )*Robin* [ Edit ] :: [ Delete ] ( Message Allow )*Teddyandme* [ Edit ] :: [ Delete ] ( Message Allow )*Vikki and Audrey* [ Edit ] :: [ Delete ] ( Message Allow


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Thanks for the help. It just never fails as soon as I think I understand how something works they change stuff and I thank you for the help before I had to ask my sons (who for some dumb reason figure I should know by now what I am doing on the computer :brownbag: )


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Deb, that's the way mine was too. I clicked the Delete on all of them and then checked again on the PM BLOCKED list on the left, and it says no one blocked after that.
It seems to be people from my previous "Friends" list also. I wondered why it would be all my favorite people! :shocked:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:shocked: OMG!! i had 10 people blocked!!! i'm so sorry!! if there was anyone who tried to PM me and it wasn't accepted, please try again. it wasn't my fault!! :bysmilie:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I went to mine, and it said I had no friends. :shocked: For what reason do we have that list? I never understood. Of course, I see a lot of things around here that I don't understand. ROFL!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Mine said I don't have any friends. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Mine said I don't have any friends. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:[/B]


You and Mary Ann can add me to your friends list :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Yikes! had to clear my blocked list too. Hope no body got any blocked messages from me.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=412739
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel so much better. At least I have ONE friend, but can someone explain what use that is? <not about having friends (LOL), but rather having that list>


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

yuck ! I have not checked that out yet. Well I never blocked anybody, so had no reason to check that part. Will do it this evening.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=412739
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. I feel so much better now!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I also had four people blocked, but I didn't do it. I deleted all the blocks, so if anyone tried to PM me and didn't get through you should be able to now. For whatever reason, the thing blocked LadysMom (Marj) and Dr. Jaimie so if Bella needed bows or medical help she would have been out of luck and we can't have that so I deleted the weird blocks :thumbsup: 

I don't understand the friends list but I think its sort of like a mini myspace where you can leave comments for your friends? Seems neat. I think you just click someones name and "Add as a friend" or something like that, I can't remember the exact wording. I didn't know it existed until other people added me as their friend and I got an email about it, I thought it was sweet : )


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh!! Glad I found this post...I got few blocked too



> Yep - thanks for that ... I had recently just added Sparkey and Snowy and there they were ... both Max's favourite Malts sitting there in the blocked list.
> 
> Sorry guys - but you have been removed from the "BLOCK" ...[/B]



awww!!! we did not recieve a block message, but just wanted to say that we LOVE you Max :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I never blcoked anyone. (hey, hardly anyone talks to me as it is), :smrofl: and I have no friends. Duh, I had no idea you could even have a friends list. So, how did I get 5 people blocked? Oh well, I hit delete on all of them just in case someone has the urge to PM me.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=412741
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe just for easy access to your friends. I really don't have a clue. ~ LOL


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I've found a good use for the friends list. It's a good way to find all of someones topics in one place. Let's say your wondering how "friend x" is doing...you just find them in your friends list and you can scroll through their recent posts. Will be a great feature for when a particular members malt is sick, or someone's getting a new puppy, etc. Of course, I'm not totally computer savvy, perhaps you could aready do this with the former forum?


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for pointing this out to us.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for the headsup, Dee. I had eleven people BLOCKED that I did not want blocked. :shocked:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">I don't know if this is how it was for everyone else, but all my PM's had (block) beside the user name and I'm pretty sure it didn't before. But when I went into My Controls and into the Blocked List, there were none listed. Maybe it always showed the (block) beside the User Name in PMs and I just never noticed! :huh: </span>


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">I don't know if this is how it was for everyone else, but all my PM's had (block) beside the user name and I'm pretty sure it didn't before. But when I went into My Controls and into the Blocked List, there were none listed. Maybe it always showed the (block) beside the User Name in PMs and I just never noticed! :huh: </span>[/B]





I think that's always been there. Just click it if you want them blocked. I've never blocked anyone, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I also had 2 people on my PM Block list - I've deleted them off the list now, hopefully they haven't tried to PM me - I'd be mortified if they thought I had done that to them! :blush: I've never blocked anyone.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> QUOTE(Crystal&Zoe @ Jul 30 2007, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=412803


<div class='quotemain'><span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Hiya Deb!!

Don't doubt it for a second that it was something I never noticed before! Pretty typical for me!! LOL I've never blocked anyone either. There are definetly more options that I need to figure out on here! :blush: </span>


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm not sure if they are blocked or not. I have a lot of people in that list and already received pm from them. in front of it says Edit, Delete and ( message allowed ) so as long as it says message allowed I think everything is ok. I clicked on Edit and didn't do anything but when I went back to see one was blocked. so I deleted that one.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for bringing that to our attention, Dee. I had three people blocked!! Deb, Dede, and Dr. Jaimie! I think the idea about making them friends is right. I am pretty sure that ages ago I marked each of them as Friends. Huh-some friend I am, blocking them!! Sorry ladies. :innocent:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It seems like before there was an "address book" and you could "block" or "allow". Now it is a "block" list only. I tried to edit one of the allowed names on the list and it changed "allow" to "block". I did get a PM from a few people on that list so I think if it was originally "allow" that it is letting them through. I removed everyone just to be safe, except the couple that were indeed to be blocked. Thanks so much, Dee, for calling this to our attention.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Hellllloooooooo, where is the list?? ~ LOL[/B]



Deb, you were on my blocked list....  



Maybe the foorum software knows something I don't... hmm :HistericalSmiley: :blink:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=412653
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :w00t: :w00t: 


Well I'll show this forum software!!! I'm going to add you to my "friends" ~ LOL


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> I never blcoked anyone. (hey, hardly anyone talks to me as it is), :smrofl: and I have no friends. Duh, I had no idea you could even have a friends list. So, how did I get 5 people blocked? Oh well, I hit delete on all of them just in case someone has the urge to PM me.[/B]


hahahaha i hear ya! i hardly ever get a PM anyway, so i figure i would NEVER have noticed if i had anyone blocked or not LOL. i am trying to figure out the point of the "friends" feature, but since i dont "get" the whole myspace thing (seriously, it's way too much work...and for? what? yeah, i can send an email, can't i?), i can't see the point of a friend list. i already know who my friends ARE, why do i need to keep a running tab of them? forgive me for saying this, but it seems like another way to further the clique-ishness of an already clique-y forum LOL oh well. like i said, no one reads my posts anyway :smrofl: continue on, nothing to see here.... (i dont know the keyboard symbols that make up the whistling smiley....crap!!!!)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I blocked 3 people and they are still blocked :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I better check again just to make sure though B)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=412762
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's : w h i s t l e : but without any spaces. I had to space it so it wouldn't show up ~ LOL

I'm going to put a bow in LBB's hair now, to see if he will look like a Buttercup :smrofl:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:huh: wait a minute, when i check my block list it's ok, but when I went to my private messages next to the persons name it said block, does that mean they are blocked :shocked: ..Joe is there too, if anyone sent me a pm and it was blocked it was by accident, I dont know if that means they are blocked or if that is an option. It's right next to the persons name who sent you a pm
ANDREA


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Thank you for discovering this issue. When I went through my control panel options, I found that one of my favorite people was blocked and I had never blocked anyone. I wonder how many others have been affected.
> 
> Pat[/B]


 :biggrin: Its me right, im ur favorite person, right! :biggrin: Dont be shy you can tell me  :w00t: tell me I am , please.... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Joe......help! I checked my messages and beside each name is (blocked) including you! How do I change that?????


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Joe......help! I checked my messages and beside each name is (blocked) including you! How do I change that?????[/B]


I'm getting the same messages in my inbox. The messages aren't blocked, but the (blocked) caption shows up every time.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413752
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine says {block} not {blocked}. Click {block} if you want to block future messages from this person.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Yup, it had 6 people blocked on mine also!! I have never blocked anyone either...Well now we know and we can watch it!
Thanks for the heads up!!
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=412640
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :shocked: Andrea, how did you ever guess? OK - it's you, my friend. :biggrin: Thanks for being my friend! :biggrin: 

Pat


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> I had that happen in mine too. It was before the server change though. Guess who it blocked? Joe! LOL![/B]



Oh my........ :smheat: It had all the people that I had saved in my PM's file .......put in Blocked PM's......... :w00t: I swear I never blocked anyone  Joe was also on my blocked list :HistericalSmiley: Now really who would wanna block the Joe man :new_shocked:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413689
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SEE I knew it..LOL..I'ts my honor to be your friend Pat, your a sweet lady!!!
ANDREA
Ok got my smilies back: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

THANK YOU for the heads up on this! 

WOW I had never ever blocked anyone and how I found this! NUTTY!

*bklynlatina* [ Dori ] [ Edit ] :: [ Delete ] ( Message Allow )*CuteCosyNToy* [ Brit ] [ Edit ] :: [ Delete ] ( Message Allow )*ddsumm* [ Dede ] [ Edit ] :: [ Delete ] ( Message Allow )*HappyB* [ Faye ] [ Edit ] :: [ Delete ] ( Message Allow )*I Found Nemo* [ Andrea ] [ Edit ] :: [ Delete ] ( Message Allow )*mmo* [ Mayrie ] [ Edit ] :: [ Delete ] ( Message Allow )*mwend* [ Mary ] 

Sorry ladies.... I will remove you all from that list.... can't imagine why you all are there! AS IF!

Darn and I was already confused enough as is about "comments". Geeezzzzzzzzzzz!

:shocked: 
Melanie


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413755
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went to look. You are right. All messages have block after them. So, if you want to block that person, you click on the block. It will then actually ask you again if you want to block that person. That doesn't mean the person is blocked. The person is only blocked after a couple of steps.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=413758
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine says {block} not {blocked}. Click {block} if you want to block future messages from this person.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I went to look. You are right. All messages have block after them. So, if you want to block that person, you click on the block. It will then actually ask you again if you want to block that person. That doesn't mean the person is blocked. The person is only blocked after a couple of steps.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I just went to pm block list and there u can do it for sure.I think after every pm the option to block is there, but the people arent blocked

ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Wow, I just found the blocked list and anyone who has sent me an email is blocked. :brownbag: I didn't do it I promise. I hope that I can fix it without deleting any previous emails because I don't get many and that way I can read them many times. :grouphug:


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

OK, I just hit delete on everyone in my blocked list. When I looked in my in box it says "deleted member" instead of the person's screen name. :smpullhair: How do I undo this? :smpullhair:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> OK, I just hit delete on everyone in my blocked list. When I looked in my in box it says "deleted member" instead of the person's screen name. :smpullhair: How do I undo this? :smpullhair:[/B]


Which list was this? I'll send you a PM and see if it comes through....


----------

